# goldfish not pooping , and does not have much control



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

I have 3 goldfish, two are great, but one i have not seen poop for a few days, could be longer, it does not seem to have much control over its body, it fall to the bottom of the tank, and if it goes anywhere near the filter, it just cant control and get thrown down the tank
sometimes it seems ok, but most of the time it doesnt, I am really unsure what to do with it, or how to help. 
It spends a lot of time at the bottom of the tank, although I have seen it at the top of the tank a few times resting... 

Please advise asap , as I am worried if it is something serious , I dont want my other two fish getting it... 

this could be my imagination, but it seems I can see inside it, and it has two black parts near its belly and rear.... it is a yellow fish.. I dont know if it is male of female

many thanks

shell


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, before we help you, were gonna need a few more details about the fish and their tank. the symptoms you describe could be one of several things, so knowing the following will enable us to narrow it down and advise accordingly.

size of tank:
number and species of fish:
is the tank filtered?:
if so, what type? (undergravel, internal, external):
how long has the tank been set up for?:

if you have tested the water recently, it would help us to know the results for at least Ammonia and NitrITE. results for nitrATE will also help. if you havent, then most aquarium shops offer a free water testing service, or even better, you could get a liquid drop test kit from such shops, and test it yourself (this is a good practice)


----------

